# Oh, no.



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0377339751

This showed up in the evilbay ads to the left side of the MLS pages.

Here I thought I was all done buying stuff.......and we get the Kader Red Flag Chairman Mao limo.

GAWD, I gotta get one.

Have it lettered for "Chairman Ting" on the passenger side door.....

If this one doesn't convince you, nothing will.

Wonder who's gonna post it on the Backman Forum and have some director complain?


1958 - Metal Car Mao tse-tung- Red Flag Kader 1:24 Mint


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, make sure its truely an accurate model of the Mao-mobile... when you open the hood there should be 10 peasants riding pedaling machines connected to the driveshaft being "re-educated".


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Does it have the improved PNP socket installed???? LOL Regal


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the model made any better than the real one??


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't worry - it's just another Bachmann product...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope the model cars are at least as solidly built as a real Chinese built cars


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The question is TOC, what was it really under the skin? Me? I prefered the Russian ZIL-ZIS cars, all were Packard knock-offs. 

http://www.autogallery.org.ru/k/z/39zis102.jpg 

http://www.autogallery.org.ru/k/z/zis110.jpg 

http://www.autogallery.org.ru/k/z/z111.jpg 

Cool find regardless, and I am happy the ads have come back!!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor, you are crackin me up!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And, part Chrysler Imperial. 
Folks should have seen in 1958 that China is REAL good at copying stuff. 

Research shows this was a Kader product (not Bachmann branded) for the home market. 

I gotta get me one.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news TOC!!! 

They were limited edition production. But "only" 15,000 were made! 

http://www.diecast.org/diecast98/html/asp/list_reviews/xq/ASP/id.KA001/qx/reviewpix.htm 

Should be able to find one eh?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

15K for 17 billion Chinese doesn't go very far......


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True, but then what really is the demand?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 17 May 2010 08:44 PM 
15K for 17 billion Chinese doesn't go very far...... 

17 billion??

They must have been breeding copiously of late.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

At least one new one we know of.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 17 May 2010 08:26 PM 
Good news TOC!!! 

They were limited edition production. But "only" 15,000 were made! 

http://www.diecast.org/diecast98/html/asp/list_reviews/xq/ASP/id.KA001/qx/reviewpix.htm 

Should be able to find one eh? 

Only 15K, better hurry Dave, they made *alot* more than that of this particular collectable in 1:18, I waited too long and now can't find one anywhere:


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

All is well! 
All is well!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, my advice to you, is to start drinking heavily.....


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 18 May 2010 05:23 PM 
Vic, my advice to you, is to start drinking heavily..... Probably should modify that to "more heavily than you apparently already are"?

TOGA PARTY!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not want to judge Vic. Or Mohammed, Jugdish, Clayton or Sidney for that matter....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to guys but....

...they took the bar!

....... They* TOOK* the _BAR!_[/b]


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 18 May 2010 09:00 PM 
I'd like to guys but....

...they took the bar!

....... They* TOOK* the _BAR!_[/b]


Are you sure they didn't "raise the bar"? (Pun intended!)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 18 May 2010 09:00 PM 
I'd like to guys but....

...they took the bar!

....... They* TOOK* the _BAR!_[/b]

If ya paid your *BAR TAB* they wouldn't have *TOOK* the *BAR!*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well TOC and Vic, not only the bar, but they confiscated everything, even the stuff we didn't steal! 


Dad went to college (Cornell) in 1956-1962. His claim is Animal House is NOT a comedy, but IS a documentary!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey don't worry, I'm Pre-Law....or was that Pre-Med. 


Garret, on the "Double Secret Probation" edition of the DVD its told that Animal House characters and events were based of the collective college experiences of the writers, thier friends and co-workers at National Lampoon, and Yes, the real person Bluto was based on DID become a US Senator. LOL 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BplarHcB0Es
Thanks I needed that!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like they may have taken the bar but not the contents. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have that Double Secret version, never checked out the extras, thanks! 

Dad actually ran into a guy later in life that he could not place. Then they both remembered. 

He actually threw him out of his Frat house for riding his motorbike up the porch into the living room (no stairs).


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 17 May 2010 08:09 PM 
And, part Chrysler Imperial. 
Folks should have seen in 1958 that China is REAL good at copying stuff. 

Research shows this was a Kader product (not Bachmann branded) for the home market. 

I gotta get me one. 

It will look GREAT parked in your garage next to your brand-new Cuban-built 1957 Chevy!


----------

